# Worst 50/50 ever?



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

This has got to be mine, only got 1 pic and it's off my phone, for which I apologise! Astra MK4 front wing. 3M fast cut on Megs burgandy pad and finished with Menz on a blue 3M pad. Only done by DA as my rotary was at home.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one, that is pretty bad. Wasn't sure if this was a thread you were expecting to be added to but here is one of mine:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge improvement there though :thumb:

This better not be another showoff thread


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, add them up! that's pretty impressive, what car is that? That color comes up really well.

Nathan


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Silva1, you may want to ask the moderators if they could change the colour of your "millionth DW poster" thing because I had to highlight it to read it! just a heads up.

Nathan


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

rilstone said:


> Yeah, add them up! that's pretty impressive, what car is that? That color comes up really well.
> 
> Nathan


Cheers mate - have a look here for a full write up, but it is a Honda Civiv my GF was borrowing for a bit whilst she was between cars.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

rilstone said:


> Silva1, you may want to ask the moderators if they could change the colour of your "millionth DW poster" thing because I had to highlight it to read it! just a heads up.
> 
> Nathan


I orginally wanted it to be gold 
But they hit me with yellow lol and was told I wasnt able to change it after making my desision


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

heres my go


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

MY GOD!

Silva1, is that a Montego body panel with no rust?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

timprice said:


> MY GOD!
> 
> Silva1, is that a Montego body panel with no rust?


Sure was
Car was kepted in great condition when I arrived just the bodywork was like this everywhere


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


>


.....


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

What car is that above? Peugoet? like the one from Ronin but can't remember the numbers. Excellent correction though!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought that was an Audi S4 in the pic Car Key posted IIRC? I may be completely wrong though!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> I thought that was an Audi S4 in the pic Car Key posted IIRC? I may be completely wrong though!





rilstone said:


> What car is that above? Peugoet? like the one from Ronin but can't remember the numbers. Excellent correction though!


If you click on the 'View Post' button, above the picture, you'll see it's a BMW 316


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you can till see a 50/50 from 5ft back you know you are making a big improvement


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

heres my effort :thumb:

bmw 318 compact one of the first i ever did 









mondeo st200 and one of the latest


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

first car I ever did!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

One of my fav's


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great shots there lads.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

i love 50/50 shots, really show what can be done! Top work people!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

A 1 year old Mondeo :lol: :buffer:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is one of the only 50/50 shots I've got at the moment. The thing about it is though that it was done by hand! I got my G220 about 2 weeks later and havn't really bothered with 50/50 shots... having too much fun using it so I forget all about taking pictures!









________
GS500E


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

my first one, very poor!


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's one of my first attempts with my G220. See if you can guess the car manufacturer...








I haven't got a swirly 50:50 yet, but I'll be doing my black Integra soon so should get a good one from that. Lovely, soft Honda paint.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mike_shrops said:


> Here's one of my first attempts with my G220. See if you can guess the car manufacturer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vauxhall?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Red and a Vauxhall......Corsa by any chance.

i must do proper 50:50s next time, they look great. This one would have been perfect, another vauxhall, astra in black.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

not a 50/50 but big diff before and after....

the MX5 and Galant are probably the worst so far that I have done....if my mate phil had some photos of the trade stuff he doesn it would win hands down!

MX5
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89891

Galant

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=88181


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

23 yr old 323i that had been standing for best part of 2 years.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Loving this post. What a great idea by the OP!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

VixMix said:


> Loving this post. What a great idea by the OP!


Definitely :thumb:

Will look out a few of mine when I get home


----------



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)

couldn't really do a 50/50 on this so here is a before and after !!!!!

lol










and of course after










wayner


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

you truly are a talented bunch


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

A coupe from me:




























I think glyn has the best one that he did not so long back. That or marc had one on a black bm he did.


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Paddy328... what did you use on the leather? it's come up bloody well! Keep them coming guys!

Nathan


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Paddy which one did you mean, this one.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

No fancy lights, just natural light


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

aaaawwwesome 50/50's guys!!! great thread *rilstone* !!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Must contribute  BMW 745i


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

No wetsadning personal best....


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

My best effort which I quite like wheeling out every so often. Porter Cable, Menzerna polishing pad and Menzerna PO106FA on a Renault Megane.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

What about this??








OR to be more fair what about this








Or this








Or this


----------



## FergVTS (Sep 21, 2008)

Some very impressive results here ...


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

I actually just bought a bonnet from the scrap yard this morning to do a 50/50 on 










----------------
Now playing: The Killers - Believe Me Natalie


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats the one glyn. Some awesome 50/50's here.

The leather was cleaned with swissvax leather cleaner.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

here are a couple more


----------



## whiplazh (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> My best effort which I quite like wheeling out every so often. Porter Cable, Menzerna polishing pad and Menzerna PO106FA on a Renault Megane.


My favourite by a significant way


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Vauxhall Astra................


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

thought i'd put mine up


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

My sisters 02 Astra.

A few years of good ol aussie sun and being parked under a tree collecting sap, left this.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Some stunning results there :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Some more:



















Only low lights


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you telling me you guys don't have any more? Come on keep them coming!!!


----------



## sam_mcd40 (Jul 21, 2007)

:O now i know my car needs to be done


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I'm in! Here are some from a multitude of cars that I've done starting with a couple of less conventional 50:50's and then onto the paintwork...........









































































Matt


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

That's pretty impressive! Keep them coming, some great work here :thumb:


----------



## 6LS2 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

The first car i did for someone else
This is after Sonus sfx1 on sfx1 pad









Finished


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Here`s a few more


----------



## wayner (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Merc C-class 240sport 1999 - i can only guess it was washed with a brillo pad










:doublesho


----------

